# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  ME Air Flow cover- veličina

## emira

Danas smo dobili svoje prve ME covere, veličina Small, ali meni se čine jako veliki  :? , puno veči od npr. mib 0...

zanima me od koliko kila ste počeli stavljat me af covere??

----------


## anatom

mi imamo jedan ME isto velicina S.isto mi se cinio jakoooo veliki, ali se ispostavilo da je samo jako dubok( mozda samo zasada).
A Iva je rodena sa 3150,00 dakle sada ima maximalno 3600,00 .

i super nam je.Jedan od najboljih!

----------


## emira

*anatom* tnx   :Smile:

----------


## meda

> Danas smo dobili svoje prve ME covere, veličina Small, ali meni se čine jako veliki  :? , puno veči od npr. mib 0...


pa to nije ista velicina, 0 i S. 

ima ME i XS

ne brini, dobar ce vam biti, xs cover od me ide samo na xs sandys pelene

----------


## emira

[/quote]

pa to nije ista velicina, 0 i S. 

[/quote]

Znam, ali je najmanja veličina od oba proizvođača.
Valjda će biti dobri, ako tako velite   :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Znam, ali je najmanja veličina od oba proizvođača.


Pa ima ME i XS, nije im S najmanja veličina.

----------


## slava

Moj se rodio s 4220 g i S veličina nam bila o.k.

----------


## cekana

Mi smo krenuli sa M coverom  8) K. je rođen s 4100

----------


## coccinella

Moja P. se rodila sa 2540 g i XS joj je bio suuuper.  :D

----------


## silki

mi smo s 3,5 kg krenuli sa small coverom.
sad samo na 6 kg i dobri su nam i air i rikki. air još kopčam na srednji druker.
kad nam je vrijeme za novu narudžbu?
small veličina je od 3-6 kg (6-12 lbs) ali nama je skroz ok.

----------


## silki

> Moja P. se rodila sa 2540 g i XS joj je bio suuuper.  :D


tvoja P. slavi rođendan kad i ja   :Grin:

----------


## slava

> small veličina je od 3-6 kg (6-12 lbs) ali nama je skroz ok.


I mi smo ga koristili kad je već imao i 7 kg i bio nam ok.

----------


## silki

uf dobro, onda ovaj mjesec mogu nešto drugo naručiti   :Grin:

----------

